# How Cold Was it?



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

It was so cold I saw kids pulling their pants up at the bus stop.

It was so cold I saw some Politicians reaching into their own pockets.

Hang on Ray, I be in the corner momentarily.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 7, 2014)

With all due respect Dano... instead of "Democrats" you may think about simply saying "politicians." Sorry to be so cynical but what happened to Jeffersonian democracy anyway? Is there still wine available in the corner?

BC


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol, you are pushing for the corner!

It was so cold in the Pittsburgh area the garbage collectors cancelled pickups today!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

BC thanks for correcting me, thats what I meant.

http://jalopnik.com/5769271/watch-horses-pull-a-tanker-truck-out-of-snow


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the politically correct way to insult both parties:

It's so cold I actually saw a republican ask a democrat for a free blanket to keep warm.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

Now that's cold...


----------



## dralarms (Jan 7, 2014)

It was so cold we had rednecks making replicas of the "golden arches"


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

...and what did I see when I found Ray in the corner


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2014)

Its so cold that the Chickens are begging KFC to fry them.
Its so cold the Smoke froze up in the chimney!
Its so cold that even members of congress could get into a heated argument!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, that Mitt is priceless! C.mon, really!


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 7, 2014)

It's so cold, Ray's fingers were too frozen to type until just now.

Oh, and our truck floor mats shattered when we stepped on them. 

Dan:


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 7, 2014)

It was so cold...

...I chipped a tooth on my soup!
...Starbucks was seaving coffee on a stick!
...the penguins got polaroids!
...the dogs were wearing cats!
...we pulled everything out of the freezer and huddled inside it to warm up!
...my Silly Putty truned into Serious Putty!
...healthy people were kissing flu victims - hoping for a fever.

<I stole these! LOL>


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL that's great Wade.

Now a moment on the serious side. About a block away from work this morning (-13°) it sounded like I had a flat tire. I discounted it as weather related. WRONG, the tire was flatter than a pancake. AAA was so jammed up I was on hold over two hours and still no answer. I finally went on line and still not sure why but discovered you can request service on line. Within 90 minutes I had a guy there to change the tire. I'm just putting this out their for folks for future reference. It was a good tire, turned into a ruined tire (dang it).


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2014)

It was so cold we had to chop up the piano for fire wood, we only got 2 Chords!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

It was so cold I thought I was doing a Kmart Boxer commercial. ♪ ♫♪♫


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2014)

Its so cold out that Im actually sitting here typing on one of Dan's posts instead of fishing!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Wade we seen more of you today then we have all year! LOL kidding


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2014)

Now that was way beyond cold Dan! LOL


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 7, 2014)

Rae that is crazy! I honestly feel bad for y'all up north. I was wine-ning because it was 34º here yesterday and we even had 10 mins of freezing rain this morning.


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 7, 2014)

runningwolf said:


> it was so cold i thought i was doing a kmart boxer commercial. ♪ ♫♪♫


----------



## Logwerx (Jan 7, 2014)

10 degrees in these parts, that is considered a HEAT WAVE.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 8, 2014)

It’s so cold that lawyers are putting their hands in their own pockets. 

It's so cold that even members of Congress couldn't get into a heated argument.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2014)

It's so cold my dog peed on a fire hydrant - and got stuck!

It's so cold that all my outie parts have become innie parts!

It's so cold that ice cream tastes warm!

It's so cold my bottle of wine is now a wine-cicle!

It's so cold my car sounds like me getting out of bed every morning: Grrr-rrrr-rrrr…

It's so cold that down at the local strip club, the dancers are putting their clothes ON!


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 8, 2014)

Replies on CNN site:

Its so cold Chuck Norris said, "Its a bit chilly"

Sorry, Chuck Norris doesn't get cold, cold gets Chuck Norris'ed

Chuck Norris said "Its a bit chilly" but then proceeded to kick cold's a** for being so cold


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 8, 2014)

Awww yeah! Bring on the Chuck Norris jokes thread!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 8, 2014)

It's so cold that Miley Cyrus wore clothes!


----------



## dralarms (Jan 8, 2014)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> It's so cold that Miley Cyrus wore clothes!



We would not be so lucky


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 8, 2014)

it's so cold..I tooted a little snow flake


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> it's so cold..I tooted a little snow flake



That means different things in different parts of the country!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2014)

It was so cold that even old man winter said screw this and lit a fire!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 8, 2014)

jswordy said:


> That means different things in different parts of the country!



Like what?


----------



## plowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't see what the fuss is all about. It's still topless weather here in Canada


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2014)

It was so cold...


----------



## Gwand (Jan 8, 2014)

I heat up the milk for my Cheerios" 
"The ice cubes in my drink have goose bumps.
My cows are giving ice cream instead of milk. 
Im eating ice cream to warm up.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cold as a witch's t*t in a brass bra.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 9, 2014)

Not a joke but it was so cold my driveway cracked from the wort chiller runoff hose


----------



## GreginND (Jan 9, 2014)

What to do when it's really cold outside . . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Gs6tyiNX4


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 9, 2014)

GreginND said:


> What to do when it's really cold outside . . .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Gs6tyiNX4



throwing the boiling water was cool.
The bubbles we kinda did as kids when we lived in winnipeg. We would chew bubble gum, blow a bubble,take it out of your mouth and wait a few seconds.Then smack it with our hand and it would shatter like glass


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 9, 2014)

And now the $1M question,,,,,, has anyone labeled a special blend "ARCTIC VORTEX" yet???


----------

